# Pop-marketing Per Handy



## webwatcher (28 August 2007)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/mobil/0,1518,502307,00.html


> Fans sollen ihre Stars per SMS feiern
> 
> Konzertbesucher werden immer öfter zur Interaktion via Handy animiert. Außer den Einnahmen aus Mehrwert-SMS geht es vor allem darum, Telefonnummern der Fans zu sammeln - über die langfristig Merchandising-Artikel beworben werden können.


Die "Kreativität"  Kaufkraft "abzuschöpfen"  fasziniert.


----------

